# Poco Mas from SPI gets the offshore Grand Slam !!!



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Today the poco mas does it again, this time they get caught, looks like the fishing business was'nt paying the bills!!!!! Check out the link

http://www.newschannel5.tv/2006/5/22/7817/Well-known-charter-boat-captain-facing-jail-time-


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Ouch:
Federal agents say he was caught smuggling immigrants

SOUTH PADRE ISLAND - A well-known businessman is busted for running illegals in one of his charter fishing boats.

Investigators say Bryant and a deckhand were caught running illegals north. We're told there were six illegals on board the boat. Each paid $1,500 for the trip.

ICE agents tell NEWSCHANNEL 5 Bryant left the Sea Ranch Marina early Sunday morning. They say he traveled to the JFK Causeway in Corpus Christi and dropped off the immigrants. Bryant was caught in the Intercoastal Waterway in Willacy County.

Folks around the Island are stunned by Bryant's arrest. Many tell us they don't understand why he would take part in the smuggling of illegal immigrants.

Captain Pedro Garcia said, "I'm kind of in shock. He's pretty much got everything going for him now."

Bryant owns a popular Island business called Breakaway Cruises. Every day his employees take dozens of people out on dolphin watches, charter fishing trips, and parasailing adventures. He even owns a boat maintenance company.

His competitors say Bryant has made a name for himself building his businesses.

Garcia said, "As far as a being a businessman, he's very good in what he does. This is way out there. I don't see the need for this, but this is way out there."

* For now, Bryant's $400,000 yacht, The Poco Mas, is out of commission. It is in the hands of the Coast Guard. Investigators say if they can prove Bryant used the boat to smuggle illegals, he will not get it back.*

Bryant is being held without bond. He will to court on Wednesday for a bail hearing.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm maybe the coasties might auction the boat!!!!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Apparently he was running "overnight trips" and coming back with no people and no fish. He had been doing this for the last couple of years. Anybody looking for a nice Bert., there will be one on the auction block soon.


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Looks like it's a Whitaker. They made some nice boats back in the day.

Vessel Name:*POCO MAS* USCG Doc. No.:*580265*Vessel Service:RECREATIONALIMO Number:*Trade Indicator:RecreationalCall Sign:WYA2691Hull Material:FRP (FIBERGLASS)Hull Number:*Shipyard
and Address:WHITTAKER CORP
*Year Built:1977Hullyard
and Address:*
MIAMI FLLength (ft.):46.3Hailing Port:SOUTH PADRE ISLANDHull Depth (ft.):8Owner:FUN 'N SHADE INC
422 PALM DR LAGUNA VISTA TX 78578 P O BOX 2460 
SOUTH PADRE ISLAND, TX 78597Hull Breadth (ft.):15.4Gross Tonnage:39Net Tonnage:31Documentation Issuance Dateecember 20, 2005Documentation Expiration Date:January 31, 2007*Previous Vessel Names:*No Vessel Name Changes *Previous Vessel Owners:*No Vessel Owner Changes


----------



## Bertram 33 (May 4, 2006)

Poco Mas- was completly redone(New Yanmar 500's and complete gutting of the interior) in 2001/2002. Was bought for about 80,000 and had 200,000 dollars put into her refit.
She's the old Blues Chaser which the ole-timers say was a hell of a fish raiser back in the late 70's and early 80's. She won TIFT in 2003. I hope this wonderful boat lives to fish another day! This is a very sad day!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

That is a dam shame. He worked hard for a long time to throw it all away on something stupid like this. Especially at a time like this when they are cracking down so hard on illegals. Just stupid. He has been around the island since he was a kid and I am sure he isnt the only one down there tied up in it, just a scape goat for someone elses plans. If you havent lived there I guess you wouldnt understand that statement but that is how it works.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I guess the fishermen werent tipping quite as good as the illegals!! $9000 for a trip up the ditch.. That is a shame. and he will more than likely lose the boat too!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

The only thing he can claim is that they were a charter and he was going out of mansfield cut and saving gas by running the ditch......

If it was a sting, that sucker is gone for sure. unless there was a failure in proceedure by the feds, doubtful. He is SOL


----------



## time2gofish (May 15, 2006)

How is this smuggling illegal immigrants if he only went from SPI to Corpus? Does he have to ask everyone that boards his boat if they are illegal. I think not, I bet he beats the rapp...just my two cents.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

That is what I am saying, if it is a sting though, he is up s creek. Apparently they had to have inside info if they knew what the passengers paid. From what the article says he didnt even get half way to corpus. No bond though usually will mean they have some pretty good info on him.


----------



## southtexag99 (Apr 18, 2005)

You can call it what ever you like.... he was caught red handed. End of story AMF... hope it was worth it!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

time2gofish said:


> How is this smuggling illegal immigrants if he only went from SPI to Corpus? Does he have to ask everyone that boards his boat if they are illegal. I think not, I bet he beats the rapp...just my two cents.


Are you kidding? By travelling north via the ICW, he goes around the immigration checkpoint in Sarita as well as many other immigration officers. Are you implying that he had no idea that they were illegal aliens? Yeah, right, maybe he thought that people normally love to make a several hour boat ride from south padre to Corpus instead of a one hour ride in a car or bus. Sell that junk to the tourists.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I think he is just saying that with all the loopholes in the system, he will somehow get off. I dont think he will, I think he will be an example. Especially since he is pretty well known in the area.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

The boat is seized, and they won't be getting out of this mess. One more for the good guys  Some people never learn their lessons............


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

The illegal immigrants paid for the trip. Whoever collected their money had to know that this activity was illegal. When is the auction?


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

That takes one of the front runners for STBGFC champ out of it! Daniel stands to lose a lot more than his boat - he has a pretty nice little operation down there.


----------



## The Sugar Land Reeltor (Jun 12, 2005)

Seems like he was stopped before he made it back to the island. This was after the immigrants were "dropped off" at the JFK Causeway in CC. Seems like if they were tailing him from SPI, they would have busted him right away, red handed in CC. Until more facts come out, I think he could be this case.


----------



## Geaux Deep (Feb 13, 2005)

*Illegal Charters*

Vessel Name:*POCO MAS* USCG Doc. No.:*580265*Vessel Service:RECREATIONALIMO Number:*Trade Indicator:RecreationalCall Sign:WYA2691Hull Material:FRP (FIBERGLASS)Hull Number:*Shipyard
and Address:WHITTAKER CORP
*Year Built:1977Hullyard
and Address:*
MIAMI FLLength (ft.):46.3Hailing Port:SOUTH PADRE ISLANDHull Depth (ft.):8Owner:FUN 'N SHADE INC
422 PALM DR LAGUNA VISTA TX 78578 P O BOX 2460 
SOUTH PADRE ISLAND, TX 78597Hull Breadth (ft.):15.4Gross Tonnage:39Net Tonnage:31Documentation Issuance Dateecember 20, 2005Documentation Expiration Date:January 31, 2007*Previous Vessel Names:*No Vessel Name Changes *Previous Vessel Owners:*No Vessel Owner Changes

__________________

Charter vessels are required to be documented as "Coastwise"
"Recreational" means what it means.

Therefore how do you get Federal Charter/Headboat fishing permits with "Recreational" documentation?

Just ask your commercial insurance agent the price difference for commercial vs. recreational insurance.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

I put the over under at 60 days. I bet they are running charters again on the Poco Mas in less than 60 days.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll take the over.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It's just their new day trip to Corpus from their web site. Of course, that says you are supposed to eat in Corpus and then return to SPI. And it is $2500 for up to six.

Who do you charter out of SPI now? I guess it is just as well that we will probably take the family to Colorado instead of the beach this summer.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

Brian Ray is who I will fish with until they get the boat back. He runs a nice 42 Bertram (Masterplan) and is a hell of a Captain.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

They are all friends with each other and hopefully not tied up in teh same circle. Would be a shame to see them all loose all they worked for.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Brian is one of the best captains down there. I would either fish with him or Todd Lohry on his new boat.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Saw that boat running down the land cut on Sunday around 1-2pm headed South. Also saw the home land security boat and the Coast guard chopper headed that way as well.


----------



## suenos grande (May 21, 2006)

I have been fishing with Captain Bryan Ray for over 20 years and he will always be the most experienced captain on South Padre Island and he has the highest repect for Todd Lohry, I wish Todd the best of luck on his new boat.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

It's my understanding that Daniel Bryant owns the *Master Plan *as well as the *Poco Mas* and that Bryan Ray works for him. He bought Bryan out a couple of years ago. The *Master Plan* may be gobbled up as well if the feds find that it was bought with ill-gotten $. BTW, the *Poco Mas* is a Bertram.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. I saw this post:



Crazy fisher said:


> Here is more on SPI Local Charter January 12, 2006
> 
> Department of Commerce
> National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration
> ...


 on this thread and was confusing the two companies.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

What a waste of a nice boat--I am pretty sure we saw them heading north in the intercoastal Sunday about 8 a.m. down south of PM by Green Island. They were nice enough to slow down when passing us fishing the edge of the chanel. Don't agree with what he did but sure hope he gets his boat back with just a stiff fine.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Not to make this a political thread but anyone who would bring undocumented aliens into this country for $$$ should pay a stiff penalty. Also, if a person would cheat the law and bring in illegal aliens then what would they do to the snapper fishery? We criticise commercial snapper fisherman for breaking the rules. The same should go for this opperation IF they are found guilty in a court of law. My opinion is if they would break immigration laws then why would they obey NMFS laws????

LJ93


----------



## suenos grande (May 21, 2006)

Just to set the miss information straight, I am very good friends with Bryan Ray and Daniel Bryant and I know for a fact that they are partners on the Master Plan and the 27' Tiara "Ocean Ray" , as a matter of fact the Ocean Ray is named after Bryan's daughter. Her name is Alexa Ocean Ray. There are NO problems between "ICE" and the "Master Plan" and the partnership. Bryan also owns a very nice 26' Shamrock with a Yanmar diesel engine.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

I have fished on the Poco Mas many times, I do not personally know Daniel but understand he is a good man. I am waiting to hear the whole story, I think we have only gotten one side of it. I have also fished on the Master Plan, Brian is a good man, and a he*l of a captain.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

When you transport illegal aliens through any international crossings, and get caught US Customes inpounds your veichle, and keep its, my brother works for the border patrol and they do the same, what LWG saw was the coast guard and ICE looking for the POCO MAS, their drop off got caught, and spilled the beans, becuase someone he is a good business man and breaks the law, doesn't mean he or she should get a break from the law, my 2 cents


----------



## CKP (May 24, 2006)

*Were they fishing?*

Did the illegal immigrants catch any fish? Maybe it was a case of mistaken identity.

Jose-Juan-Pepe and many others aboard probably bushwacked the captain thinking it was a legit Mexican Tourist vacationing.

Lets face it...when was the last time a Venice trip with Peace Charters asked for Citizenship Proof upon boarding.

So much to lose........"Integrity"

CKP


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Intent and knowledge will be the key here. It is likely he did not know and it's just as likely he did. No, I don't think asking for citizenship is important. However, it might be hard to explain the "one way charter" concept.... I'd bet there was a tip or a lead and that's why the guys that got offloaded got caught so quickly. Which means this may have happened before. But, that's all speculation by us and luckily, in this country, that man is innocent until PROVEN guilty. So we should all reserve judgment until we know more. Something tells me that if he does not end up getting prosecuted, he's not going to run any one way trips from SPI to Corpus anymore.


----------



## Jwalkr78 (May 24, 2006)

I was out on the Poco Mas Saturday, as my brother is the main Capt. He knew nothing about what was going on. But he told me today that they get the boat back in three weeks.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

he was not on board when it happened I guess?


----------



## Bertram 33 (May 4, 2006)

More arrests today as a result of the Poco Mas's sightseeing trip to Snoopy's Sunday. The [email protected]%t is just starting to hit the fan for Mr. Soprano(I mean Mr. Bryant). More arrests to follow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

what are the details? you cant leave us hanging on just that.


----------



## Bertram 33 (May 4, 2006)

Let's just say that the Poco Mas became [email protected]%ked on or before May18th !


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Any update?


----------



## Bertram 33 (May 4, 2006)

Deck-hand and coyote have pleaded guilty in exchange for low end of sentencing range(3-5yrs) plus fines and testifying against Mr. Soprano, Robert Moore(money man at Breakway cruises) and Micheal Walker(Captain of Poco Mas on 6 of 10 trips where illegals were smuggled into the US. Mr. Soprano and Mr. Moore have been locked-up for attempting to bribe ($300 Plus paying for a new lawyer) Mr. Valdez (deck-hand). They will be locked-up until trial and most probably guite some time after the trial. Case is due to go to trial on Sept. 12. A similiar case in Calf. got the defendant 5yrs. last week. The gov. takes these matters very serious and the criminals will be punished.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

So has Murphy been sentenced yet??? Having an $80,000 fine hanging over your head might make a man do some desperate things.... so what do you think the chances are that maybe "someone" tipped the feds off. The legal system works in a whole other world south of Corpus Christi.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats a shame. That was a great boat and they ran good trips. Mike Walker is a **** good Captain.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Poca Mas = Blues Chaser?*

Someone made the comment that the Poco Mas used to be the Blues Chaser. Is this the 1986 46' Bertram that used to be owned by Ralph Poucher?

If so, I almost bought that boat about 5 or 6 years ago from Ralph. I know Ralph pretty well.. We even fished the '99 Bisbee's together ...

Small world....


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

JH,

I do believe the the Poco Mas was the old Blues Chaser. Daniel Bryant bought it several years back and put quite a rebuild on it.


----------

